
A simple and stylish way to surf FB, Twitter, Insta and its opensource - plotti
http://socialdj.ch
======
plotti
I was fed up with rss readers and other althernatives, I wanted something to
browse my silly pics in style where i could define which things to aggregate.
It turned out quite cool - give it a try. Oh and you dont have to have FB or
Twitter etc. to use it.

